# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Worst effort plays in US Sports compilation

## Authentic

I debated whether to put this thread here or in Society.

Can you name the common denominator in virtually all of these plays (hint, it's not PC).

----------


## WarriorRob

Video I guess was banned, no video :Dontknow:

----------

donttread (02-06-2021)

----------


## donttread

> Video I guess was banned, no video



LOL Cancelled. Good God! I guess my plan to make avideo out of NFL ref inconsistency is a hard no?

----------


## East of the Beast

You can still go to the YT link.

Anyway as to the reasons they are bad plays.Take your pick.Laziness,mental breakdown,lack of intensity,selfishness,etc.

----------

Authentic (02-06-2021)

----------

